# Waterfall.



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Waterfalls are not easy things to paint, but this is the Bronte Waterfall in Haworth Yorkshire where the sisters lived and died (they all died very young, Charlotte who lived longest died at 39.) The waterfall named after them was one of their favourite spots for walking. It's been rumoured that ghostly figures have been seen in the vicinity, but we don't believe that...do we? :wink:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

You captured the waterfall affect well!


----------

